# [portage] Actualización portage error Unable to ve.. (Close)

## Eleazar Anzola

Buenas a todos,

he intentado realizar varias instalaciones en maquias distintas de Gentoo y al realizar el 

```
 

emerge --sync
```

 todo el proceso de descarga de portage lo hace hasta el final, pero al hacer la comprobación de integridad del mismo me arroja el siguiente mensaje

```

Number of files: 164,285 (reg: 136,675, dir: 27,610)

Number of created files: 206 (reg: 203, dir: 3)

Number of deleted files: 242 (reg: 235, dir: 7)

Number of regular files transferred: 816

Total file size: 218.99M bytes

Total transferred file size: 8.50M bytes

Literal data: 8.50M bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 3.86M

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 48.13K

Total bytes received: 12.60M

sent 48.13K bytes  received 12.60M bytes  41.82K bytes/sec

total size is 218.99M  speedup is 17.31

!!! Unable to verify: gemato-11.0+ is required

q: Updating ebuild cache for /usr/portage ... 

q: Finished 36431 entries in 0.460385 seconds

Action: sync for repo: gentoo, returned code = 127

```

Unable to verify: gemato-11.0+ is required

ya he visto varios hilos con el mismo problema y según entendí es un problema con python, pero aunque ya los he seteado uno a uno el mensaje de error persiste, ya intenbte borror todo el arbol de portage en el sistema y volverlo a emerger pero nada distinto sucede, hasta ahora solo he podido actualizar mediante [emerge-webrsync[/code]

Agradezco si alguien a logrado solventar dicho error me de luces al respecto

----------

## pelelademadera

emerge -av gemato, al menos en mi equipo esta la 14

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> emerge -av gemato, al menos en mi equipo esta la 14

 

Agradecido justo eso resolvió, pensé que lo que estaba buscando era la verificación del ebuild y no de un paquete inexistente en mi sistema.

----------

